# verbo sintagmatico



## Shelior

Ciao a tutti, come da titolo, la mia domanda riguarda i verbi sintagmatici.

Per definizione, i verbi sintagmatici sono verbi accompagnati da delle particelle, prevalentemente preposizioni e avverbi.
Ora, la mia domanda è: questa definizione non è un po' troppo generalizzata? Se fosse vero, allora anche una frase del tipo "Io mangio velocemente" conterrebbe un verbo sintagmatico.
Dai vari esempi online, mi pare di capire che l'accento viene messo sulla particella, che sembra essere quasi sempre locativa. Ad esempio:
-Andare SU
-Andare DENTRO
-Dormirci SU
-Fare FUORI

(Il verbo invece sembra non essere sistematicamente di movimento (vedi "dormirci" nell'esempio sopra))

Sto avendo un po' di confusione, quindi chiedo a voi se la definizione è effettivamente troppo generalizzata o se sono io che non ho compreso a pieno il concetto. Grazie in anticipo della risposta


----------



## bearded

Ciao e benvenuto nel forum italiano.
Normalmente le regole del forum richiederebbero la citazione di un contesto - o almeno di una fonte.. Dato tuttavia che la tua domanda riguarda solo una definizione grammaticale, direi che sei esentato da quest'obbligo  

Effettivamente la definizione - come l'hai menzionata tu -  è molto generica e può prestarsi a fraintendimenti (potresti comunque dirci dove l'hai trovata). Vediamo quello che dice il Treccani:



> I verbi sintagmatici sono* verbi polirematici* (cioè composti da più elementi, come andare giù, tirare su, venire fuori, mettere sotto, ecc., che hanno la struttura verbo + particella. Il verbo è di solito un verbo di movimento (➔ ), la particella un avverbio locativo (➔ ). In generale, la particella locativa indica la direzione ...


Direi che un avverbio come ''velocemente'' (derivato da un aggettivo qualificativo) può essere escluso dal novero delle particelle in questione, in quanto
- non fa davvero parte del verbo (''verbi composti da più elementi'', vedi sopra)
- non modifica sostanzialmente il significato del verbo semplice, come invece fanno le particelle nei verbi sintagmatici.
Dunque - secondo me - ''mangiare velocemente'' non è un verbo sintagmatico, anzi non è ''un verbo''.


----------



## Shelior

bearded said:


> Ciao e benvenuto nel forum italiano.
> Normalmente le regole del forum richiederebbero la citazione di un contesto - o almeno di una fonte.. Dato tuttavia che la tua domanda riguarda solo una definizione grammaticale, direi che sei esentato da quest'obbligo
> 
> Effettivamente la definizione - come l'hai menzionata tu -  è molto generica e può prestarsi a fraintendimenti (potresti comunque dirci dove l'hai trovata). Vediamo quello che dice il Treccani:
> 
> 
> Direi che un avverbio come ''velocemente'' (derivato da un aggettivo qualificativo) può essere escluso dal novero delle particelle in questione, in quanto
> - non fa davvero parte del verbo (''verbi composti da più elementi'', vedi sopra)
> - non modifica sostanzialmente il significato del verbo semplice, come invece fanno le particelle nei verbi sintagmatici.
> Dunque - secondo me - ''mangiare velocemente'' non è un verbo sintagmatico, anzi non è ''un verbo''.


Ho capito, ti ringrazio!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Shelior said:


> Ciao a tutti, come da titolo, la mia domanda riguarda i verbi sintagmatici.


Buongiorno Shelior.
I verbi sintagmatici italiani corrispondono ai verbi "frasali" inglesi, non uso l'espressione inglese per evitare di violare le norme del fòro. È una caratteristica propria dell'italiano, soprattutto parlato, che non si ritrova nelle altre lingue romanze, se non in misura decisamente più limitata. Vi sono alcuni libri interessanti sul tema.
Come in quella lingua, anche il verbo sintagmatico italiano può avere un significato facilmente intuibile, come nel caso di _andar giù, su, dentro, _corrispondente più o meno a _scendere, salire ed entrare_ o un significato molto meno prevedibile, come nel caso di _far fuori, _con l'accezione di uccidere o ammazzare.
Per il resto, concordo con quanto scritto da Bearded.
P.S. Non si tratta di un'influenza dell'inglese: i verbi sintagmatici rappresentano un'evoluzione spontanea dell'italiano e in particolar modo di certi dialetti settentrionali, già attestata da molto tempo.


----------



## giginho

Mi ricollego a questo argomento per condividere con voi una riflessione che ho esposto a degli amici:

Ho la sensazione, da immigrato piemontese, che i verbi sintagmatici siano usati molto in italiano colloquiale in gran parte dell'Italia (forse un po' meno al sud rispetto al nord, ma non sono certo di questo). Tuttavia ho la sensazione che i lombardi in particolare ne facciano un uso smodato.

Voi che cosa ne pensate? Avete anche voi la sensazione che ci siano zone d'Italia in cui i verbi sintagmatici siano più frequenti?

Grazie!

P.S. mai sentito al di fuori della Lombardia frasi del tipo: "prendi su che andiamo a fare la spesa"!


----------



## Starless74

giginho said:


> Voi che cosa ne pensate? Avete anche voi la sensazione che ci siano zone d'Italia in cui i verbi sintagmatici siano più frequenti?


Alcuni, come il già citato _far fuori_ ma anche: _mettere via _o: _pensarci su_, sono praticamente ubiqui per mia esperienza;
altri, concordo, sono più tipici del parlato settentrionale, specie quelli "ridondanti" nei quali cioè l'avverbio non è indispenabile al senso.
Se n'è parlato, ad esempio, in: inciamparci sopra.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

giginho said:


> Voi che cosa ne pensate? Avete anche voi la sensazione che ci siano zone d'Italia in cui i verbi sintagmatici siano più frequenti?
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> P.S. mai sentito al di fuori della Lombardia frasi del tipo: "prendi su che andiamo a fare la spesa"!



In friulano si usano tantissimo, per una serie di ragioni, e di conseguenza la cosa viene "traslata" anche nel parlare in italiano. Quanto alla frase citata, qua la sento continuamente.


----------



## giginho

Starless74 said:


> _mettere via_



Questa si usa anche in Piemonte, per esempio, ma con il significato proprio di "riporre" e sempre solo in relazione a cose, mentre in Lombardia ho imparato che se è riferito a cose "mettere via" significa "riporre", mentre se riferito a persone "mettere via" significa "seppellire"



Fulvia.ser said:


> Quanto alla frase citata, qua la sento continuamente



Grazie, Fulvia, non so se a questo punto sia io che sono ipersensibile alla costruzione sintagmatica ed essa sia usata indistintamente in tutta Italia oppure se veramente in Piemonte non abbia attecchito come in altri posti.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


giginho said:


> prendi su


cosa significa? Muoviti? Alzati? 
È "propriamente" un verbo sintagmatico come definito in #2?


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> altri... sono più tipici del parlato settentrionale, specie quelli "ridondanti" nei quali cioè l'avverbio non è indispensabile al senso.



Mi è venuta in mente, a questo proposito, la frase '' ce l'ha su con me'' (nel senso di ''ce l'ha con me/è arrabbiato con me) in una famosa canzone della Caselli. È un modo di dire che si usa in certe zone dell'Emilia - e forse non solo.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> cosa significa? Muoviti? Alzati?
> È "propriamente" un verbo sintagmatico come definito in #2? dal punto di vista della stretta definizione, mi verrebbe da dire si.


 riflettendo, noto che le forme verbali friulane lo sono spessissimo, quindi forse per questo da noi ci sono moltissimi casi simili.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Mi è venuta in mente, a questo proposito, la frase: ''Ce l'ha su con me''


Nella quale, peraltro, _avercela con_ è già in un certo senso una forma sintagmatica.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Nella quale, peraltro, _avercela con_ è già in un certo senso una forma sintagmatica.


La Caselli è doppiamente sintagmatica.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> La Caselli è doppiamente sintagmatica.


...Ma nessuno la può giudicare per questo.


----------



## bearded

Forse i più giovani tra noi non capiranno...


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Forse i più giovani tra noi non capiranno...



Evidentemente sono vecchio!

In ogni caso vi segnalo che "avercela su con" non è di uso comune in Piemonte, anche se comprensibile, ovviamente.

Devo dedurre che in Piemonte non si usino i verbi sintagmatici come si usano nel resto del nord.

P.S. Alfa: "prendi su...." non ho mai capito cosa voglia dire di preciso è un invito all'azione, sicuramente, ma non so se sia analogo ad "alza le chiappe" e debba essere usato solo con gente seduta o se si possa dire anche ad uno che è già in piedi!


----------

